# Good New Perspectives on Paul Resources Compiled



## jason d (Feb 5, 2010)

http://devmedia.ligonier.org/uploads/images/Paul.png
Ligonier Ministries most recent Tabletalk magazine is called "What N.T. Wright Really Said" (you can read the entire issue online here). They also just "put together this collection of tools (audio/videos/articles) to help Christians discern the errors behind the approach of N.T. Wright and for making an informed assessment of the work of Wright and other New Perspective thinkers."

You can access this collection of audio, videos, and articles here.

(Includes works by D.A. Carson, James White, Burk Parsons, Ligon Duncan, Sinclair Ferguson, Steven Lawson, Albert Mohler, Tom Schreiner, Mark Seifrid, Denny Burk, Brian Vickers, Cornelis Venema, Joseph Pipa Jr., Michael Horton, Guy Waters, J.V. Fesko, John Piper, Richard Phillips, Bryan Chapell, Phil Johnson, John MacArthur, John Calvin, Martin Luther, Francis Turretin, & more! [wow, that is quite an array there])

The Doctrine of Justification and the New Perspectives on Paul | Study Reformed Theology at Ligonier.org


----------

